# Happy BDay Mr. Lee



## hungfistron (Nov 27, 2007)

Just wanted everyone to be aware of Bruce's Bday, and to make sure and honor him by not cheating on your training today 

(bows in respect)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder:

:asian:


----------



## Omar B (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome!  I didnt know Bruce's b-day was 2 days before mine!  And I call myself a fan?

Ok, no cheating, gotta go work out in honor of Bruce.


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Thanks for the reminder:
> 
> :asian:


 

Ditto...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Thanks for the reminder:
> 
> :asian:


 
Yes thank you for the reminder as Arni. has said.


----------



## mryddin (Nov 27, 2007)

If you guys are interested;
From an email they sent me... I have not had time to check it out....





*Membership Special and New Record! *

​*For the next 2 days only. Life membership $45 off*

Order your life membership for $30 on out website www.leejkd.com only.
Free Shipping Worldwide, Discounts, Test for rank certificates ​*World JKD Federation Membership Over 7000 *

We are honored to announce that we now have well over seven thousand members worldwide, and are close to reaching the eight thousand member mark. Our goal is to reach that status by the end of 2007 or early 2008.
We would like to thank the many members and also let you know that we truly appreciate the emails and feedback that you the email members, standard members, and the life members have sent in to us. Many of you have contacted us from parts of the world with less prosperous conditions, and have asked us for financial assistance on many levels. We have thought long about how to help, and here is our outcome to keep the membership strong and growing. Standard membership $30 now includes a 5% discount code. Life membership now includes a 10% discount code. This code is now good for all eductational materials from the WJKDF.. 






Image copyright WJKDF​*Birth of Bruce Lee *

​




*Today November 27 We Celebrate the Birth of Bruce Lee *

This Day marks the Birthday of martial arts legend Bruce Lee, the founder of our art Jeet Kune Do, as well as the official launch of our new website. Lee has influenced the course of martial arts in the world like no other, and without his presence to launch martial arts into the forefront who knows how long it would have taken the arts to progress throughout the world and what they would look like today. At the WJKDF we have the honor and responsibility as the undisputed worlds larges organization dedicated to Lee and his art to be authentic in every sense of the word. Each year we grow larger and stronger supported by our members we have helped and taught to defend themselves, and the lives of their families. We have heard many of your stories of how you were attacked by criminals and our teachings saved your lives. Keep sending in your experiences in Jeet Kune Do. And don't forget we will continue to answer your questions. We hope ! you enjoy the updated website with easier navigation. 
Helping people, and improving lives. Jeet Kune Do has made a mark in the martial arts its founder could not have imagined. 
We honor him and what he has given us. We honor you in making us number one worldwide. 
More >>

​*News*


World Jeet Kune Do Federation Educational 
It has always been the goal of the WJKDF to spread the art of Bruce Lee to those who could not access it before. We have taught over 100,000 students to date and remain the number one teachers in the world for Jeet Kune Do. The best selling martial arts book in history is Bruce Lee's Tao of Jeet Kune Do (www.taoofjeetkunedo.com), and the second best selling Jeet Kune Do publication is the Original Jeet Kune Do Training Manual by Carter Hargrave the WJKDF President (www.jkdbook.com)
If you would like to learn more you can go to one of our many educational website's. 
www.leejkd.com
www.jeetkunedo.org
www.jkd.net


Thank you for your continued support of Jeet Kune Do and see you at 8 thousand members!! ​
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Thank you for your support of the most effective martial art system in history.[/FONT]


----------

